# Hand Runner/Web Runner



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was in Fry's Electronics today and spotted these things. They can crawl up walls and on ceilings (but I think they can't negotiate a corner). Has anyone tried these out? Take a look at the videos:

http://www.agrunner.com/handrunner.html


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I had more fun watching the little boy than the spider, cutie! The spider looks cool, I wonder if it's as noisy as it seemed in the video?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good question, nixie. I didn't have the speakers on when I watched the first time, but you're right - that spider seems pretty noisy. Probably too loud for the typical haunt, I'm thinking.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It sounds like its a small vacuum cleaner running. That must be how it sticks to the wall.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have the hand runner. The fan is very noisy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The loud soundtrack masks the fan noise. I wonder if there's a way to quiet it down?


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

It is loud! Like a small vacum...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Noisy but fun, like many small children


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it bad that I still react like the little boy in this video when I get a new toy? 

That kid cracks me up!


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

The hand runner is the ultimate in creepy cool!


----------

